# 22 lr found at Wal Mart!



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just had to tell someone,at Wal Mart looking around and found myself in sporting goods. Looked in the ammo case to see if anything was worth getting. I had to look twice because I saw lots of long missing 22lr ammo. Got my 3 box limit but there was still plenty more. How is 22 in your area?


----------



## 1911porkchop (Feb 15, 2014)

22lr what's that??? Lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Were you there at 6 am???


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw some up this way, but it was Remington RGB.... pass.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Just had to tell someone,at Wal Mart looking around and found myself in sporting goods. Looked in the ammo case to see if anything was worth getting. I had to look twice because I saw lots of long missing 22lr ammo. Got my 3 box limit but there was still plenty more. How is 22 in your area?


What was there price Cheaper than dirt was asking $35 per 500 hopping Walmart holds the line and brings the price back down.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It is Federal red box, 50 rounds at $1.97.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice. people still paying 5 for 50 at the ranges here. not me. recently sold 3k rounds for 20 bux per 500. I usually get really good prices and hook my friends up should they need a score.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My friend in retail has been getting 10,000 rounds a week and selling out in one day at 10 cents a round....for a few months now.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Now go sell it on Gunbroker so I can pay 600 times its value...just kidding. Don't you dare...

Congratulations on your find!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

shotlady said:


> very nice. people still paying 5 for 50 at the ranges here. not me. recently sold 3k rounds for 20 bux per 500. I usually get really good prices and hook my friends up should they need a score.


Shotlady...I thought WE were friends. Way to keep it honest! Good for you. ::clapping::


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> What was there price Cheaper than dirt was asking $35 per 500 hopping Walmart holds the line and brings the price back down.


$35 for 500, expensive! I pay $25 for 500, @ $35 a brick It's still worth it's weight in gold. that wouldn't stop me from buying it. because of it's use and value, there isn't really a price I would stop buying it, I would just be way more conservative with it!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Just had to tell someone,at Wal Mart looking around and found myself in sporting goods. Looked in the ammo case to see if anything was worth getting. I had to look twice because I saw lots of long missing 22lr ammo. Got my 3 box limit but there was still plenty more. How is 22 in your area?


For those that are newcomers I am sorry for your pain,

For those of us that knew this was coming, crapo I have more .22 than I could possibly use, I only have it so I can sell it to slugs like you after hyper inflation hits

My new ad

"trading 500 rounds of .22 Remington ammo for you really tricked out Toyota Tundra"

Trust me in the next few months I will get it!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

The only way to get 22 around here at Walmart is to get in line at about 5:30 in the morning. its like the same 6 old guys every time I go that have been waiting since 5:30am in the morning (mind you they do not bring the Ammo out till 8am). I managed 2 weeks ago to get 3 550 round boxes there at about $23 dollars a box, but I had to get in line at 6 in the morning and there was still 4 people in front of me...... just frustrating. You can buy 22 all day long around here if you want to pay 60 dollars a box from the 6 guys that wait in line every day......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our sons shot yesterday with some .22lr, circa 2007. $11.99/brick.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Been finding it at our wallyworld regularly lately,just luck I guess, 2200 rounds in two weeks $26.00 for 550 federals.been scoring 9mm and .223 also.the shelf at ours looks like it did three years ago,no limit cept on spotty .22lr.....


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Been finding it at our wallyworld regularly lately,just luck I guess, 2200 rounds in two weeks $26.00 for 550 federals.been scoring 9mm and .223 also.the shelf at ours looks like it did three years ago,no limit cept on spotty .22lr.....


Same here! I've been able to find 22lr at the local stores; you just have to get there when the truck arrives. The only thing that I'm having a hard time getting is powder. Seen some at the gun show but they wanted too much 210/8lbs


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> The only way to get 22 around here at Walmart is to get in line at about 5:30 in the morning. its like the same 6 old guys every time I go that have been waiting since 5:30am in the morning (mind you they do not bring the Ammo out till 8am). I managed 2 weeks ago to get 3 550 round boxes there at about $23 dollars a box, but I had to get in line at 6 in the morning and there was still 4 people in front of me...... just frustrating. You can buy 22 all day long around here if you want to pay 60 dollars a box from the 6 guys that wait in line every day......


One of these days, somebody is going to flip out and whip the shit out of those six guys.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At the current price of 22 I switched to playing with a high end .177 pellet rifle. Had it out yesterday for a bit.
I did find a box old 200 old 22 shorts while we were rearranging things here among some other interesting finds.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was just at Wal-Mart and still am here they want 20$ for 100 and 50$ for 250.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

yes yes yes. it'S finally cheaper here than for you guys. sry just been frustrated over the last month hearing that i'll have to pay at least double what you have to pay


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

My job occasionally has me delivering in the back rooms of most local gun shops and sporting goods stores. Last week, at a local shop, as I was walking out of their store room, I found myself looking two feet next to me at 30 plus cases of Federal Lightening 22LR. So, after going to the office to collect for my delivery, I walked on back to the ammo counter to purchase some .22LR ammo. "Sorry, we are out and don't know when any will come in" is what I was told. I had two choices, one, ask about the cases stacked up in the back, or, politely say "thank you", walk out, and never spend a dime with them again. I will never be shopping there again.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Just bought a 1000 rounds of Win. 22lr. subsonic for $124 including tax in Miss. at the LGS. They had more in different varieties on the shelf than I have seen in a long time.

I didn't need it, but since it was there calling to me, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

We are our own worst enemies. If people would quit paying the over inflated prices for the stuff, the gougers would go away. Personally if I can't get it at a reasonable price I won't buy it, I'm sure most of you are the same way. I have enough .22 ammo to last me through the summer probably so I'm not hurting for it although I keep checking Walmart and Gander Mtn whenever I'm in there.

-Infidel


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I no longer look for .22 LR, if I find it for a reasonable price I'll buy it. I certainly don't loose any sleep over passing it up when it is too high priced. Besides with so many other calibers available I can see no reason to get hung up over a 22 LR ammo shortage. 

So I don't shoot 22LR for a while, that's not a big deal. In the mean time, I will be shooting what is available .223/5.56, .45 ACP, .357 Mag, 7.62x51, 7.62x39, 9mm, 380 auto, 45 colt, 44 Mag. etc. I also reload and had the foresight to lay in a supply of primers, powder and bullets. So all is well 

I honestly think there is a point where a sane person simply gives up on the nonsense and simply lets the fools have their day.


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Not good. Did pick up a box of 500 rnds of .22LR at the LGS a couple of days ago. Still slim pickens though.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

22 lr is at our Walmart about once a month. $2.50 per 50 usually thunderbolts or wildcats, but hay, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

astrowolf67 said:


> My job occasionally has me delivering in the back rooms of most local gun shops and sporting goods stores. Last week, at a local shop, as I was walking out of their store room, I found myself looking two feet next to me at 30 plus cases of Federal Lightening 22LR. So, after going to the office to collect for my delivery, I walked on back to the ammo counter to purchase some .22LR ammo. "Sorry, we are out and don't know when any will come in" is what I was told. I had two choices, one, ask about the cases stacked up in the back, or, politely say "thank you", walk out, and never spend a dime with them again. I will never be shopping there again.


First off, THANK YOU, and I dont know how you could inform the management without risking your job, but they need to know they lost a customer.
My local Walmart was allowing "a bussiness owner" to have first dibs on EVERY load of ammo that came in, he was just buying the pallet. I have many, many contacts, and my demeaner somehow gets people to talk to me, and when I found out a PAWNSHOP owner was skalping all the ammo, and tipping the stocker $100 to call him when the pallet came in, I politely informed both local Walmart store managers personally, and told them that if It was to happen agan that corporate would be informed. Each manager gave me their word that they would make sure it wasn't to happen again. 
I purchased many a box of ammunition for myself, and some for friends, that had my shopping list as well, and we never profitted off each other. One Walmart employee was amazed when I asked the gentleman behind me in line if he wass needing some of what I was buying, before I baught them. She stated that it had been a FREE FOR ALL, that no one was like me. Keep in mind, this was Last year, before Walmart starting get back to stock.

Second, WE still have no .22LR, But, like some other posters, I am ok, and REFUSE to pay more than .06 or .08 cents per round.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I went to Cabelas today to pick up an order of 9mm. They had 50 per box .22LR Blazer for $2.99, limit 2 boxes, I picked them up. Stopped at Walmart no .22, but bought 100 rounds of 45 acp hollowpoint for $41.00, which I considered a pretty good deal.
*EDIT*
Speaking of this local Walmart I go to, I have not see one single round of .22lr since all this shortage started. I admit, I am not there everyday, but a person would think the law of averages..... I strongly believe at this particular store, the .22 ammo never makes it to the shelves, either the employees are grabbing it up for themselves, their families/friends, or scalping it online.


----------

